# Tag posts shunted from tech queue



## ora (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi there,

Is there a way to tag posts that are autoposted to the board when not answered from the tech queue with soem sort of prefix, perhaps with the metadata on machine type/specs/user experience added as well?

Also, i notice if a reopened question is autoposted to the forum, only the initial question appears, not the previous answers, which may be at least useful in working out what wasn't the solution. 

Cheers


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 4, 2009)

I second that -- perhaps with an icon or something?  I realize this may be limited by phpBB's functionality, but anything would help.

The reason I would like it is that it seems common for a new user to come to this site and post a question immediately to the tech queue.  Then, they visit the forum section and post the exact same question.  Then, the post to the tech queue is apparently unable to be answered, and is moved/forwarded to the forums.

Then, along comes me, and I now see two identical posts (one posted by the poster, and one that was forwarded/moved from the tech area) and immediately jump down the poster's throat, berating them for double-posting... even though they didn't.

Or perhaps the techs could be advised to check the forum for a duplicate post before forwarding/moving the tech queue post to the forum section?


----------



## ora (Mar 19, 2009)

Scott, is this possible by any chance? Ideally a prefix and a link back to the tech question (so people can see if its a reopened question)


----------

